# xorg-server-1.8 und nvidia-195.36.15

## aleph-muc

Hallo Gemeinde,

seit dem letzten world-update spuckt mir emerge immer die folgende Meldung aus:

```

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0', 'merge') conflicts with

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.99 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15', 'nomerge')

```

Alles was ich in Google  zu diesem Thema gefunden habe bezieht sich auf Probleme mit einem bereits installierten Server 1.8.

Auf meinem Notebook mit Intelgrafik hat alles reibungslos geklappt.

Habt ihr einen Tip für mich?

Grüße

aleph

----------

## firefly

Im ebuild von x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15 steht drin dass diese Version nur kompatible mit xorg-server version < 1.7.99 ist.

Und offiziell wird der xorg-server 1.8 von den nvidia treibern nicht unterstüzt.

----------

## aleph-muc

danke firefly,

dann muß ich mich halt noch ein bißchen gedulden.

Grüße

aleph

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> dann muß ich mich halt noch ein bißchen gedulden. 

  Nicht unbedingt  :Wink: 

nvidia-drivers-195.36.15 läuft schon mit xorg-server-1.8 

Die meiner Meinung nach einfachste und (sauberste) Möglichkeit, ist es das nvidia-drivers-195.36.15.ebuild in ein lokales Overlay zu packen und dort die Zeile 

```
COMMON="<x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.99

auf zb

COMMON="<x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0
```

anzupassen.

In der xorg.conf muss dann zunächst

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Option "IgnoreABI" "on"

EndSection
```

 gesetzt werden.

läuft hier seit Wochen einwandfrei.

Man sollt nur dran denken den  "IgnoreABI" Eintrag möglichst wieder zu entfernen sobald es ein offizielles ebuild gibt!

Und nach dem bau von xorg-server (wegen dem ABI Wechsel) nicht vergessen die Treiber neu zu bauen 

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers)
```

.............................................................................................................

```
$ eix -c xorg-server

[I] x11-base/xorg-server (1.8.0@14.04.2010): X.Org X servers
```

```
$ eix -c nvidia-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (195.36.15@15.04.2010): NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

[1] "josef-overlay" /usr/local/portage/local-overlay
```

Für die Umstellung auf xorg-server-1.8

siehe auch http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

MfG

----------

## Erdie

Mal ne Frage: Was bringt mir ein Upgrade auf nvidia-drivers 195* ?  .. außer ein wenig Performance  ..

----------

## aleph-muc

Hallo Josef.95,

vielen Dank für die Hinweise.

Vor allem den Link auf den guide finde ich sehr hilfreich. Beim Notebook hab ich Freund Google ganz schön bemüht, um die neuen Einstellungen zu finden  :Wink: 

Grüße

aleph

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Mal ne Frage: Was bringt mir ein Upgrade auf nvidia-drivers 195* ?  .. außer ein wenig Performance  ..

  AFAIK hattest du da neulich schon mal nach gefragt?

siehe zb http://linux.softpedia.com/progChangelog/nVidia-Linux-Display-Driver-IA32-Changelog-7787.html

Aber hier in diesem Thread ging es ja vorrangig darum überhaupt erst mal nVidia Treiber mit xorg-server-1.8 nutzen zu können, denn offiziell gibt es ja zZt noch keine Version für xorg-server-1.8

----------

## Yamakuzure

Einmal emerge --sync, bitte, dann gibts 195.36.26, und der unterstützt xorg-server-1.8*  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Einmal emerge --sync, bitte, dann gibts 195.36.26, und der unterstützt xorg-server-1.8* 

 

Und hat immer noch das Tearing-Problem, das mit >195.30 eingeführt wurde...

----------

## Max Steel

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Einmal emerge --sync, bitte, dann gibts 195.36.26, und der unterstützt xorg-server-1.8*  
> 
> Und hat immer noch das Tearing-Problem, das mit >195.30 eingeführt wurde...

 

Tearing Problem?

Was wird damit gemeint?

----------

## franzf

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Tearing Problem?
> 
> Was wird damit gemeint?

 

Horizontale Streifen quer über den gesamten Bildschirm. Ist extremst eklig bei Videos...

Aber nur mit aktiviertem Comopsiting.

----------

